# Arturo Vidal



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

Se prima ritenevo che lo si potesse cedere per far cassa ed arrivare ad un grande attaccante dopo ieri sera mi sono definitivamente convinto che al momento non possiamo manco pensare di cederlo. Ha combattutto DA SOLO contro l'intero centrocampo del Bayern uscendo ovviamente sconfitto, ma a testa alta (l'unico a salvarsi ieri a mio avviso). Questo ragazzo ha tutto. Corsa, forza fisica, atletismo, tecnica, tiro, scelta di tempo e talvolta persino il dribbling. Se solo diventasse un pò più costante potrebbe essere il più grande centrocampista al mondo.


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

Sicuramente è uno dei 5 mediani più forti al mondo. Se la Juve lo cede fa un grosso errore. Allo stesso tempo però penso non farà una carriera molto longeva ad alti livelli, quindi se lo cedesse nel giro di 2-3 anni farebbe un affarone, in estate di sicuro no.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se solo diventasse un pò più costante potrebbe essere il più grande centrocampista al mondo.



Iniesta gli sarebbe superiore pure se facesse la fusione con Pirlo e Marchisio.
Vidal è un campione, ma non scherziamo, lo spagnolo rientra nella categoria dei fenomeni.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2013)

Un mostro sinceramente. Ve lo invidio troppo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2013)

Grandissimo giocatore,a 12 mln è stato un furto.


----------



## Snake (3 Aprile 2013)

Boateng è più forte non scherziamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2013)

Non ho ancora capito perchè questo giocatore gode del jolly ammonizione, per lui prima ammonizione sempre quando già merita la seconda.

Presto la pacchia finirà.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Boateng è più forte non scherziamo


Mi sa che quello che scherzi sei tu.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2013)

( Pogba è più forte, impacchettatelo )


----------



## Frikez (3 Aprile 2013)

Perchè la Juve dovrebbe venderlo? Al limite cacciano Pirlo che ha 34 anni ed è alla canna del gas.


----------



## Snake (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che quello che scherzi sei tu.





vah che trollavo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2013)

Vero, Vidal e Pogba(per il futuro)sono imprescindibili, anche Marchisio è di buon livello ma secondo me non come il cileno mentre Pirlo è alla frutta.


----------



## rossovero (3 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora capito perchè questo giocatore gode del jolly ammonizione, per lui prima ammonizione sempre quando già merita la seconda.
> 
> Presto la pacchia finirà.



La pacchia finirá appena cambia squadra, mi sembra piuttosto semplice.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> La pacchia finirá appena cambia squadra, mi sembra piuttosto semplice.



Non necessariamente, basta un episodio, una scenata, un brutto fallo di troppo e poi vediamo che fine fa il fenomeno Vidal...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

veramente, dopo ieri mi sono convinto pure io che è uno dei più forti al Mondo...ieri ha giocato da solo contro tutti ed è bravo anche in fase difensiva


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

Vidal è un centrocampista moderno, sa fare entrambe le fasi, questi di fatto sono i calciatori più forti al mondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2013)

Gran giocatore, ricordo ancora la follia di chi diceva che Boateng fosse più forte.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Aprile 2013)

Sempre sostenuto che è il giocatore che dà un'impronta fondamentale alla squadra. Molto più importante di Marchisio.

Una partita da esempio, quella di Londra con il Chelsea: ha trascinato la squadra da infortunato. Un esempio per tutti.

Il suo problema è che non si risparmia mai fisicamente, e spesso nella stagione ha problemi di condizione fisica. Deve imparare a dosarsi meglio.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, Vidal e Pogba(per il futuro)sono imprescindibili, anche Marchisio è di buon livello ma secondo me non come il cileno mentre Pirlo è alla frutta.



Avessimo preso Verratti avremo potuto pensionare Pirlo nel corso di questa stagione...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Iniesta gli sarebbe superiore pure se facesse la fusione con Pirlo e Marchisio.
> Vidal è un campione, ma non scherziamo, lo spagnolo rientra nella categoria dei fenomeni.



Iniesta in questo momento è sicuramente il migliore, ma francamente vorrei vederlo in un altro contesto prima di dare un giudizio definitivo.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Avessimo preso Verratti avremo potuto pensionare Pirlo nel corso di questa stagione...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Su Pirlo scherzi? E' ad oggi ancora il regista davanti la difesa più forte del mondo. Forse ti condiziona la partitaccia dell'altra sera, ma in questi due anni è per distacco il miglior giocatore della vostra rosa. E' lui quello che ha cambiato più di tutti la Juventus, che ha portato una rosa da settimo posto per anni a diventare la numero uno in Italia.

Parlare di pensionare Pirlo mi sembra assai prematuro, ingeneroso ed esagerato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Su Pirlo scherzi? E' ad oggi ancora il regista davanti la difesa più forte del mondo. Forse ti condiziona la partitaccia dell'altra sera, ma in questi due anni è per distacco il miglior giocatore della vostra rosa. E' lui quello che ha cambiato più di tutti la Juventus, che ha portato una rosa da settimo posto per anni a diventare la numero uno in Italia.
> 
> Parlare di pensionare Pirlo mi sembra assai prematuro, ingeneroso ed esagerato.


In Italia, però... per certi livelli, ormai, è inadeguato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2013)

quando si parla di top player, questo è un top player


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Su Pirlo scherzi? E' ad oggi ancora il regista davanti la difesa più forte del mondo. Forse ti condiziona la partitaccia dell'altra sera, ma in questi due anni è per distacco il miglior giocatore della vostra rosa. E' lui quello che ha cambiato più di tutti la Juventus, che ha portato una rosa da settimo posto per anni a diventare la numero uno in Italia.
> 
> Parlare di pensionare Pirlo mi sembra assai prematuro, ingeneroso ed esagerato.



Pensionare magari è un termine forte, diciamo allora un passaggio del testimone (che ovviamente non sarebbe avvenuto dall'oggi al domani).


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2013)

Sempre detto, Vidal è il vero fenomeno della Juve altro che Pirlo e Marchioso. Giocare unico. Corre, pressing, recupera palloni, difende, attacca, sa calciare col destro col sinistro.. è nella top 5 centrocampisti al mondo altrochè.

30 MILIONI??? Follia venderlo ora, follia oltretutto visto i prezziin giro Vidal vale di più


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In Italia, però... per certi livelli, ormai, è inadeguato.



Secondo me no, è la squadra inadeguata a certi livelli, non certo Pirlo preso come singolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me no, è la squadra inadeguata a certi livelli, non certo Pirlo preso come singolo.


Manca l'attacco, forse mancano gli esterni però i tre di centrocampo sono assolutamente di livello, se Pirlo per farsi valere deve giocare in una squadra ancora più forte, allora lo stesso discorso vale pure per Montolivo o tanti altri centrocampisti.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Aprile 2013)

lo dissi lo scorso anno che era il giocatore più forte arrivato in italia negli ultimi anni dopo eto'o.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2013)

Vidal è uno di quei giocatori che in una squadra vorrei avere sempre. Nell'11 titolare, per me troverebbe posto in ogni squadra del mondo, perchè è un centrocampista completo. 

Un altro così, magari non allo stesso livello, è Gonzalo Castro del Bayer Leverkusen. Son quei giocatori che li puoi mettere un po' ovunque, con ottime doti di inserimento e bravi tatticamente...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vidal è uno di quei giocatori che in una squadra vorrei avere sempre. Nell'11 titolare, per me troverebbe posto in ogni squadra del mondo, perchè è un centrocampista completo.



frase verissima...ogni Allenatore vorrebbe un giocatore del genere
ho cambiato idea, il giocatore più forte della Serie A non è Cavani, ma è Vidal


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> frase verissima...ogni Allenatore vorrebbe un giocatore del genere
> ho cambiato idea, il giocatore più forte della Serie A non è Cavani, ma è Vidal


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



ancora no...magari l'anno prossimo


----------



## 2515 (5 Aprile 2013)

Per neutralizzare Pirlo basta affossare Vidal, Pirlo è il vecchio e Vidal il suo bastone, agli avversari e a reggere il vecchio lo fa il bastone. Pirlo non ha più la gamba per essere il migliore del mondo nel suo ruolo, ormai quello è Xavi. Ci sarà una ragione se quando vidal, e solo vidal, gioca male, il centrocampo della juve rende la metà o anche meno, pirlo compreso. Vidal è il fulcro della squadra, se lo cedono e prendono un attaccante risolvono un problema ma aprono una voragine.


----------



## BB7 (9 Aprile 2013)

Il fenomeno da 30 milioni si è fatto umiliare dai centrocampisti del Bayern insieme al suo compagno Pallone d'oro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Aprile 2013)

non direi vidal è l'unico che ha giocato contro il bayern


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non direi vidal è l'unico che ha giocato contro il bayern



già...l'unico con le palle...menomale che domani non ci sarà


----------



## Brontolo (10 Aprile 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Il fenomeno da 30 milioni si è fatto umiliare dai centrocampisti del Bayern insieme al suo compagno Pallone d'oro.



a parte il fatto che è l'unico che ha giocato decentemente, non è che il bayern a centrocampo abbia dei perfetti sconosciuti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Piuttosto che vendere Vidal vendo tutta la vita Marchisio (anche se chiediamo a uno juventino chi preferisce e ovvio che preferisce Marchisio a Vidal e da una vita alla juve e sarà il loro capitano futuro),poi dipende dall'offerta, se ne arriva una superiore ai 45 io ci penserei seriamente visto che avete gia un fenomeno in casa (Pogba)


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Per neutralizzare Pirlo basta affossare Vidal, Pirlo è il vecchio e Vidal il suo bastone, agli avversari e a reggere il vecchio lo fa il bastone. Pirlo non ha più la gamba per essere il migliore del mondo nel suo ruolo, ormai quello è Xavi. Ci sarà una ragione se quando vidal, e solo vidal, gioca male, il centrocampo della juve rende la metà o anche meno, pirlo compreso. Vidal è il fulcro della squadra, se lo cedono e prendono un attaccante risolvono un problema ma aprono una voragine.



perfetto!! quello che dico io ormai da quasi un anno..


----------



## BB7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a parte il fatto che è l'unico che ha giocato decentemente, non è che il bayern a centrocampo abbia dei perfetti sconosciuti.



Si ma non ero io quello che diceva cose come "abbiamo il centrocampo più forte d'europa" "Pirlo pallone d'oro" oppure "Battiamo il Barca"


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2013)

Che gran giocatore


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2013)

Oggi ha fatto un gran bel primo tempo, poi è calato alla distanza insieme ai ritmi e a tutta la squadra. Credo proprio non lo venderemo, è troppo fondamentale per noi.


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2013)

E c'è gente (quasi tutti compagni milanisti) che ancora dice che Boateng è più forte di Vidal


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E c'è gente (quasi tutti compagni milanisti) che ancora dice che Boateng è più forte di Vidal



un grandissimo centrocampista,un centrocampista totale.Questo non fa tre o quattro grandi partite all'anno e poi sparisce,a differenza del cocco di allegri


----------



## rossovero (16 Aprile 2013)

Scusate, ma se per Messi vale il ragionamento "Eeeehhh, ma nella serie A di qualche anno fa non farebbe neanche 20 gol perché i difensori erano piú forti, brutti e cattivi", non é che anche Vidal nella serie A di qualche anno fa non farebbe tutto questo figurone?


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Aprile 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma se per Messi vale il ragionamento "Eeeehhh, ma nella serie A di qualche anno fa non farebbe neanche 20 gol perché i difensori erano piú forti, brutti e cattivi", non é che anche Vidal nella serie A di qualche anno fa non farebbe tutto questo figurone?



Vidal nella serie a di qualche anno fa sarebbe stato "uno dei tanti". Forte, ma non di certo uno che spiccava. Senza scomodare Seedorf, Pirlo, Gattuso (con caratteristiche diverse) sarebbe comunque stato dietro a Nedved, Vieira, (che comunque a me non piace eccessivamente), De Rossi, Mihjajlovic etc etc tornando indietro...

Oggi spicca perchè pure Montolivo sembra un centrocampista "top serie a", quando da noi fino a qualche anno fa avrebbe fatto la riserva.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Aprile 2013)

Questo è forte, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Brontolo (16 Aprile 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si ma non ero io quello che diceva cose come "abbiamo il centrocampo più forte d'europa" "Pirlo pallone d'oro" oppure "Battiamo il Barca"



nemmeno io, però 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

per me paragonare vidal con davids o vieira ci sta tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si ma non ero io quello che diceva cose come *"abbiamo il centrocampo più forte d'europa"* "Pirlo pallone d'oro" oppure "Battiamo il Barca"


Eh sì sì  non mi riferisco ad alcuno juventino del forum, però anche da miei conoscenti juventini è stata detta 'sta cosa. Tremendi


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> nemmeno io, però
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> per me paragonare vidal con davids o vieira ci sta tutto.



2 stagioni vidal. 2 stagioni. E con alti e bassi da paura.

Cosa c'entri con Vieira e Davids...mah...


----------



## Mou (17 Aprile 2013)

L'unico che gli sta sopra, nel mondo, si chiama Bastian.
Chiaramente considero solo centrocampisti con caratteristiche come le sue, non i centrocampisti in generale.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Aprile 2013)

io penso questo...che vidal è così osannato per la facilità con cui va in goal...ma la differenza lo fa il gioco...sarei curioso di vedere lo stesso giocatore in un altro contesto e soprattutto con un altro gioco...mi da l'idea di essere la stessa situazione di nocerino che con ibra ha segnato una caterva di goal invece adesso....è il gioco che fa la differenza!!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> io penso questo...che vidal è così osannato per la facilità con cui va in goal...ma la differenza lo fa il gioco...sarei curioso di vedere lo stesso giocatore in un altro contesto e soprattutto con un altro gioco...mi da l'idea di essere la stessa situazione di nocerino che con ibra ha segnato una caterva di goal invece adesso....è il gioco che fa la differenza!!



Si vabbe... Vidal fa tutto, ma che partite guardate scusa? Corre, recupera palloni, si inserisce, segna, sa tirare col destro col sinistro, sa fare la fase difensiva ed offensiva.. ma di che stiamo parlado? Poi sto discorso non puo valere solo per Vidal allora io vorrei vedere Iniesta fuori dal farca, stesso per Messi, voglio vedere Swisteiger fuori dal Bayern..


----------



## Brontolo (20 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si vabbe... Vidal fa tutto, ma che partite guardate scusa? Corre, recupera palloni, si inserisce, segna, sa tirare col destro col sinistro, sa fare la fase difensiva ed offensiva.. ma di che stiamo parlado? Poi sto discorso non puo valere solo per Vidal allora io vorrei vedere Iniesta fuori dal farca, stesso per Messi, voglio vedere Swisteiger fuori dal Bayern..



e non ha iniziato a farlo alla juve, già lo faceva quando giocava con le aspirine a leverkusen.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 2 stagioni vidal. 2 stagioni. E con alti e bassi da paura.
> 
> Cosa c'entri con Vieira e Davids...mah...



due stagioni alla juve e quattro a leverkusen.
i bassi da paura non li ricordo.
perché il paragone con vieira o davids non dovrebbe reggere?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si vabbe... Vidal fa tutto, ma che partite guardate scusa? Corre, recupera palloni, si inserisce, segna, sa tirare col destro col sinistro, sa fare la fase difensiva ed offensiva.. ma di che stiamo parlado? Poi sto discorso non puo valere solo per Vidal allora io vorrei vedere Iniesta fuori dal farca, stesso per Messi, voglio vedere Swisteiger fuori dal Bayern..



d'accordissimo con tifo'o...la juve ha fatto un affare pazzesco
superiore a lui al momento c'è solo Iniesta


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> e non ha iniziato a farlo alla juve, già lo faceva quando giocava con le aspirine a leverkusen.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



I bassi da paura? La partita di andata contro il milan, per dire? Forse l'ultimo gattuso.


----------



## Canonista (21 Aprile 2013)

Oggi non mi pare affatto come viene descritto da tutti, sembra uno normale in mezzo a gente normalissima.


----------



## Brontolo (21 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Oggi non mi pare affatto come viene descritto da tutti, sembra uno normale in mezzo a gente normalissima.



mi hanno detto che i rigori li tira moooolto bene.


----------



## Canonista (21 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> mi hanno detto che i rigori li tira moooolto bene.



Ma quanto sei bambino?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brontolo ha scritto:


> mi hanno detto che i rigori li tira moooolto bene.



Ma quanto sei bambino?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> mi hanno detto che i rigori li tira moooolto bene.


----------



## Mou (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> I bassi da paura? La partita di andata contro il milan, per dire? Forse l'ultimo gattuso.



Partita giocata male a tutta la squadra, partita che Buffon ha definito la peggiore della stagione. Un altro esempio? Anche Iniesta cicca una partita.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Partita giocata male a tutta la squadra, partita che Buffon ha definito la peggiore della stagione. Un altro esempio? Anche Iniesta cicca una partita.



Ma, tanto per dire, ieri sera ha giocato bene? Ha fatto un bel filtrante per vucinic. Stop.
E col bayern, ha fatto due grandi partite? no.

Vidal è sicuramente un buon centrocampista, ma un "top mondo" ieri se lo sarebbe sbranato, il nostro centrocampo. Non è una scusa il fatto che tutti, ieri, abbiano fatto una partita mediocre, semmai un'aggravante.
E il discorso vale anche per il bayern.

Ripeto, noi siamo qui a dire che Montolivo è un buon centrocampista solo perchè è in un contesto mediocre. Lo stesso vale per vidal (che comunque reputo superiore a Montolivo).


----------



## Mou (22 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma, tanto per dire, ieri sera ha giocato bene? Ha fatto un bel filtrante per vucinic. Stop.
> E col bayern, ha fatto due grandi partite? no.
> 
> Vidal è sicuramente un buon centrocampista, ma un "top mondo" ieri se lo sarebbe sbranato, il nostro centrocampo. Non è una scusa il fatto che tutti, ieri, abbiano fatto una partita mediocre, semmai un'aggravante.
> ...



Ieri sera ha giocato effettivamente sulla sufficienza, senza alti nè bassi, lo ammetto senza problemi. Ma col Bayern (dove ha giocato solo una delle due partite, non entrambe) a Monaco è stato a detta di (quasi  ) tutti l'*unico* a spiccare nella (sorprendente?) mediocrità del gioco bianconero.


----------



## Brontolo (22 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sei bambino?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ma quanto hai un senso dell'umorismo pari a zero?
ho capito averne poco, ma proprio zero...oltre al fatto che era naturalmente consequenziale a quella tua considerazione su vidal
vabbè...a quanto pare, non ci arrivi


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ma quanto hai un senso dell'umorismo pari a zero?
> ho capito averne poco, ma proprio zero...oltre al fatto che era naturalmente consequenziale a quella tua considerazione su vidal
> vabbè...a quanto pare, non ci arrivi



Ricordati che sei su un forum rossonero,è normale,specie dopo un k.o.,che dia fastidio se qualcuno vuole percularti.


----------



## Brontolo (22 Aprile 2013)

si, questo lo so, ma da qui a appigliarsi a ogni parola ne passa...e con gente come canonista non è "specie dopo un ko", piuttosto "praticamente sempre". 
Amen


----------



## _ET_ (22 Aprile 2013)

forte forte...se solo boateng avesse metà della sua testa...


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2013)

Muntari, Flamini e Nocerino sono abissalmente meglio di questo sopravvalutato.


----------



## Canonista (22 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> vabbè...a quanto pare, non ci arrivi



Tua sorella.


----------



## Brontolo (22 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Tua sorella.



illuminami su questa affermazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> si, questo lo so, ma da qui a appigliarsi a ogni parola ne passa...e con gente come canonista non è "specie dopo un ko", piuttosto "praticamente sempre".
> Amen



Beh suvvia,te ogni tanto lanci qualche provocazione.


----------



## Brontolo (23 Aprile 2013)

appunto, ogni tanto, e non fuori contesto. dopo che uno definisce vidal un giocatore normale e 5 minuti dopo vidal va in goal...un appunto ci sta...e sono pure appunti civili.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Beh su Vidal ha espresso un parere tecnico,che può essere anche non condivisibile,però va rispettato.Sul fatto che secondo te la provocazione sporadica può andare,non sono tanto d'accordo.Secondo te su VS o interfans l'accetterebbero a parti invertite???Io non credo.


----------



## Canonista (23 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> appunto, ogni tanto, e non fuori contesto. *dopo che uno definisce vidal un giocatore normale e 5 minuti dopo vidal va in goal*...un appunto ci sta...e sono pure appunti civili.



Sì ma su rigore, mica scartando 10 squadre di fila! 

Ti ricordo che anche gente come Palombo, Flachi e compagnia cantante segna su rigore. Un gol su rigore non dimostra assolutamente il talento di un giocatore (a meno che non ti chiami Totti o Ibrahimovic e ne segni 15 di fila).

Avesse fatto un gol in rovesciata con salto carpiato all'indietro avrei pure capito, ma dopo un rigore potevi benissimo evitare, dato che segnare su rigore non mi pare tutto 'sto grande scandalo. 

Bisogna essere obiettivi, quando si gioca con squadre che non siano di metà classifica, Vidal non dimostra niente in più degli altri.

I tuoi appunti sono tutt'altro che civili, leggi la frase che ho quotato in precedenza e poi torna qui a parlarne.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2013)

*Allora questo topic sta degenerando, o si torna a parlare di Vidal oppure chiudo.. non voglio più sentire provocazioni o quant'altro. Due pagine sono sufficienti.*


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Pensate un po' se fosse andato al bayern (era praticamente fatta), di che cosa staremmo parlando ora.


----------



## Brontolo (23 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pensate un po' se fosse andato al bayern (era praticamente fatta), di che cosa staremmo parlando ora.



quoto.


----------



## Mou (30 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sì ma su rigore, mica scartando 10 squadre di fila!
> 
> Ti ricordo che anche gente come Palombo, Flachi e compagnia cantante segna su rigore. Un gol su rigore non dimostra assolutamente il talento di un giocatore (a meno che non ti chiami Totti o Ibrahimovic e ne segni 15 di fila).
> 
> ...



Che faziosità però  Vidal è l'unico che ha giocato bene a Monaco e lo giudichi un mediocre qualsiasi.. Siamo a 14 reti stagionali ma tanto incide solo con le squadre di metà classifica, quindi al Chelsea non ha segnato all'andata e al ritorno.. Altre grosse squadre incontrate chi sono? Il Napoli (gol in doppio passo l'anno scorso)? Il Milan (all'andata stroncato da una prestazione pazzesca di squadra, compreso Vidal)? 

Boh.


----------



## Brontolo (30 Aprile 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Che faziosità però  Vidal è l'unico che ha giocato bene a Monaco e lo giudichi un mediocre qualsiasi.. Siamo a 14 reti stagionali ma tanto incide solo con le squadre di metà classifica, quindi al Chelsea non ha segnato all'andata e al ritorno.. Altre grosse squadre incontrate chi sono? Il Napoli (gol in doppio passo l'anno scorso)? Il Milan (all'andata stroncato da una prestazione pazzesca di squadra, compreso Vidal)?
> 
> Boh.



sottoscrivo.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Aprile 2013)

Vidal è forte, punto.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pensate un po' se fosse andato al bayern (era praticamente fatta), di che cosa staremmo parlando ora.



Non mi pare che il Bayern a centrocampo sia messo male, anzi è probabilmente il loro reparto migliore.

Comunque stagione deludente rispetto alla scorsa per Arturo


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Al Bayern ora Vidal non servirebbe,cioè è fortissimo,ma giocandol 4-2-3-1,i giocatori che hanno,ai quali va aggiunto Gozte,bastano e avanzano.


----------



## Mou (5 Maggio 2013)

Un giocatore poco decisivo...


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2013)

L'unico giocatore che invidio veramente alla Juventus


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

oggi giustamente ha segnato lui il gol scudetto...il giocatore più forte della Juve e della Serie A


----------



## BB7 (5 Maggio 2013)

se continua a segnare DA RIGORE arriva a insidiare i 70 e passa gol di totti dal dischetto LOL


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> se continua a segnare DA RIGORE arriva a insidiare i 70 e passa gol di totti dal dischetto LOL



se continuano a dargli rigori inesistenti è più facile


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> oggi giustamente ha segnato lui il gol scudetto...il giocatore più forte della Juve e della Serie A



Per me il più forte è Cavani (anche se se ne andrà via).
Sicuramente Vidal è uno dei pochi grandi giocatori che ci sono nel nostro campionato.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2013)

Se Cavani segna su rigore, allora tutti dicono che sono comunque gol
Se Vidal segna su rigore, allora tutti dicono che segna solo su rigore...

Bah..

Vidal è il top player della Juventus, è nella top 5 al mondo nel ruolo di centrocampista. E' fortissimo pagato solo 12 milioni. Se la Rube lo vende, è finità per loro.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se Cavani segna su rigore, allora tutti dicono che sono comunque gol
> Se Vidal segna su rigore, allora tutti dicono che segna solo su rigore...
> 
> Bah..
> ...



Se Pirlo al posto di aver affianco Vidal avesse uno come Muntari o Nocerino, farebbe molti più errori di quelli che ha fatto anche quest'anno.
Anche per me Vidal è nella top 5 a centrocampo.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se Pirlo al posto di aver affianco Vidal avesse uno come Muntari o Nocerino, farebbe molti più errori di quelli che ha fatto anche quest'anno.



Scusa ma questi sono discorsi che non stanno in piedi... perchè pure Iniesta, xavi, Sheisteiger, riberi robben gotze se avessero Muntari e Nocerino a fianco, farebbero molti più errori. La cosa vale anche per loro

Edito ho letto MALE SCUSA.
credevo Vidal non Pirlo lol


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa ma questi sono discorsi che non stanno in piedi... perchè pure Iniesta, xavi, Sheisteiger, riberi robben gotze se avessero Muntari e Nocerino a fianco, farebbero molti più errori. La cosa vale anche per loro
> 
> Edito ho letto MALE SCUSA.
> credevo Vidal non Pirlo lol



Tifò, ma bevi anche di prima mattina ora!?


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa ma questi sono discorsi che non stanno in piedi... perchè pure Iniesta, xavi, Sheisteiger, riberi robben gotze se avessero Muntari e Nocerino a fianco, farebbero molti più errori. La cosa vale anche per loro
> 
> Edito ho letto MALE SCUSA.
> credevo Vidal non Pirlo lol




Non ti preoccupare


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se Cavani segna su rigore, allora tutti dicono che sono comunque gol
> Se Vidal segna su rigore, allora tutti dicono che segna solo su rigore...



No la differenza è che cmq a fine campionato Cavani arriva 25 gol mentre l'altro ne fa a malapena 10 quindi i rigori influiscono di più


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> No la differenza è che cmq a fine campionato Cavani arriva 25 gol mentre l'altro ne fa a malapena 10 quindi i rigori influiscono di più



Vabbè ma i ruoli sono totalmente differenti ed inoltre un rigore non è un gol gratis, il rigore bisogna realizzarlo prima di tutto ed è una dote pure quella.


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

A parte quella cosa della gif

Ma è un giocatore pazzesco anche in 10 ha continuato a correre ovunque..giocatore davvero forte


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A parte quella cosa della gif
> 
> Ma è un giocatore pazzesco anche in 10 ha continuato a correre ovunque..giocatore davvero forte



E gioca mezzo rotto...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Novembre 2013)

Ma che razza di mediano è? Boh è un fuoriclasse. 
[MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] più forte di Boateng


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2013)

Arturo 
5 gol in 5 partite di Champions, già 10 gol in stagione.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Arturo
> 5 gol in 5 partite di Champions, già 10 gol in stagione.


Quando dico che è il migliore al mondo non scherzo. Lo è.
Gioca come centrale
Gioca come centrocampista
Fa gol come un attaccante.
Ditemi uno così al mondo
L'anno scorso ha vinto uno scudetto suo, in cl contro la corazzata del Bayern era l'unico che reggeva.
Fortissimo
10 milioni, ed il lavoro che Conte ha fatto con questo qui. Mammamia


----------



## Mou (27 Novembre 2013)

Ha detto che sta bene alla Juve e che rinnoverebbe anche domani, "siamo vicinissimi". Lo amo.


----------



## Dexter (27 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ha detto che sta bene alla Juve e che rinnoverebbe anche domani, "siamo vicinissimi". Lo amo.


Guadagnerà bene col rinnovo ed in futuro probabilmente guadagnerà ancora di più...è l'idolo della tifoseria e probabilmente il migliore della rosa...segna,tira i rigori,gioca sempre,vince trofei...chi glielo fa fare ad andare via..


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2013)

che divertimento sarebbe fare un ipse dixit su Vidal, penso ci faremmo un bel pò di risate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> che divertimento sarebbe fare un ipse dixit su Vidal, penso ci faremmo un bel pò di risate


Non so se l'ho mai scritto qua ma dopo lo scudetto del Milan(quindi senza ingiusta ragione)dissi che Vidal era la brutta copia di Boateng


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] più forte di Boateng :fuma



forse risulterò troppo autoreferenziale, ma...
quando venni a sapere che era stato operato allo stesso ginocchio per ben sei volte (ma già mi insospettii considerato che in quella stagione, per quanto ottima, aveva conseguito praticamente il medesimo minutaggio del rottame brasiliano) sperai vivamente nella sua cessione.
via boateng e dentro marchetti, vidal e pjanic (le classiche operazioni alla moggi, insomma).
lo dico da sempre: per noi quell'estate fu una vera e propria dunkerque; anziché il solco ci siamo scavati la fossa.
ed è inutile che mi si venga a dire che è facile parlare col senno di poi, in quanto sto dicendo le stesse, identiche cose che sostenevo nel 2011.


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2013)

E' forte, il giocatore più forte di questa Juventus secondo me. Fa tutto. 

Detto questo non sono convinto farà ancora tanti anni a questi livelli, è un giocatore che passerà il calcio in secondo piano molto presto, direi attorno ai 28 anni. Giusto ora se lo goda la Juve, per me è secondo solo a Iniesta e Xavi.


----------



## Frikez (28 Novembre 2013)

32 gol e 20 assist in meno di 2 anni e mezzo, no ma calerà


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' forte, il giocatore più forte di questa Juventus secondo me. Fa tutto.
> 
> Detto questo non sono convinto farà ancora tanti anni a questi livelli, è un giocatore che passerà il calcio in secondo piano molto presto, direi attorno ai 28 anni. Giusto ora se lo goda la Juve, per me è secondo solo a Iniesta e Xavi.



Per quanto non lo sopporti (a pelle mi sta antipatico come pochi ), secondo me è sottovalutato a livello europeo. Sa far davvero tutto, avrebbe avuto più senso inserire lui tra i candidati al Pallone d'oro rispetto a Pirlo, Balotelli e Buffon.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per quanto non lo sopporti (a pelle mi sta antipatico come pochi ), secondo me è sottovalutato a livello europeo. Sa far davvero tutto, avrebbe avuto più senso inserire lui tra i candidati al Pallone d'oro rispetto a Pirlo, Balotelli e Buffon.



sottovalutatissimo


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per quanto non lo sopporti (a pelle mi sta antipatico come pochi ), secondo me è sottovalutato a livello europeo. Sa far davvero tutto, avrebbe avuto più senso inserire lui tra i candidati al Pallone d'oro rispetto a Pirlo, Balotelli e Buffon.



E' verissimo! Infatti non mi spiego perchè non sia nella lista del pallone d'oro, perchè se lo meriterebbe!


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' verissimo! Infatti non mi spiego perchè non sia nella lista del pallone d'oro, perchè se lo meriterebbe!



Perchè non vende maglie? Perchè non è un personaggio mediatico?


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Davvero forte, nulla da dire.


----------



## O Animal (29 Novembre 2013)

Stanotte ho sognato che lo prendeva il Milan dalla Juve per 20 milioni...


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Stanotte ho sognato che lo prendeva il Milan dalla Juve per 20 milioni...



magari, servirebbe un giocatore di questo tipo come il pane proprio, un centrocampista completo


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2014)

Centrocampista più forte al mondo, imho...contando che è un mediano e segna come un attaccante e fa vincere scudetti ai gobbi


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Fortissimo. La Juve non lo cederà mai a meno che uno sceicco non cacci per lui qualcosa come 80 milioni e più.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2014)

Un giorno andrà al Real e spero che quel giorno arrivi presto così come spero arrivi molto presto la partenza dell'altro alieno verso Parigi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2014)

Un fenomeno pazzesco, la gioia di ogni fantallenatore  segna come un attaccante, più goal di Tevez in stagione


----------



## juventino (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ha già eguagliato il numero di gol segnati la scorsa stagione


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

E' scarso allo stesso modo in cui mi è simpatico 
Detto ciò, è uno dei pochissimi top player del nostro campionato, il giocatore più forte che gioca in Italia.


----------



## Graxx (19 Gennaio 2014)

mostruoso...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

La Juve con lui gioca in 14. Credo che realmente ci siano 3-4 Vidal in campo, perchè non è possibile essere dappertutto nello stesso momento.....


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2014)

Dieci milioni di euro. Ma Marmotta non sa fare il mercato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Las manos arriba, cintura sola, da media vuelta... danza co' Arturo


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Gennaio 2014)

Tuffatore...


----------



## vota DC (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve con lui gioca in 14. Credo che realmente ci siano 3-4 Vidal in campo, perchè non è possibile essere dappertutto nello stesso momento.....



Non è vero. Gioca in 12 perché ci sono i vari Ogbonna in campo che contano zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non è vero. Gioca in 12 perché ci sono i vari Ogbonna in campo che contano zero.



Invece noi con Bonera, Binho, Nocerino e Zapata, giochiamo in 7?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Tuffatore...




Quoto: bravo a segnare i rigori e poco altro, niente di che...


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2014)

A Sport Bild ha dichiarato di ritenersi il migliore nel suo ruolo al mondo: 
"Il segreto dei tanti palloni recuperati e di tanti gol segnati? Nel mio ruolo sono il migliore al mondo perché nessuno difende come me e segna tante reti. Ci sono tanti calciatori che provano a giocare come me e che un mi imitano"


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Las manos arriba, cintura sola, da media vuelta... danza co' Arturo


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Las manos arriba, cintura sola, da media vuelta... danza co' Arturo



Ban


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> A Sport Bild ha dichiarato di ritenersi il migliore nel suo ruolo al mondo:
> "Il segreto dei tanti palloni recuperati e di tanti gol segnati? Nel mio ruolo sono il migliore al mondo perché nessuno difende come me e segna tante reti. Ci sono tanti calciatori che provano a giocare come me e che un mi imitano"



ma vola basso chicco...a centrocampo c'è ancora un certo Don Andres Iniesta...mo che arriva il Mondiale vedi come se sveglia
un altro superiore a Vidal è Yaya Toure


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ban



lascialo stare...

danza co arturo


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Las manos arriba, cintura sola, da media vuelta... danza co' Arturo



forse ti batto con questo video


----------



## Frikez (22 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> A Sport Bild ha dichiarato di ritenersi il migliore nel suo ruolo al mondo:
> "Il segreto dei tanti palloni recuperati e di tanti gol segnati? Nel mio ruolo sono il migliore al mondo perché nessuno difende come me e segna tante reti. Ci sono tanti calciatori che provano a giocare come me e che un mi imitano"



Lui e Yaya se la giocano


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lui e Yaya se la giocano



se devo scegliere prendo vidal tutta la vita, nonostante yaya sia un mostro..


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ma come fa un mediano a segnare così?

Imbarazzantemente forte questo qui


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2014)

Iniesta è più forte, ma quest'anno se guardiamo il rendimento Vidal è assolutamente il centrocampista più decisivo al mondo. Fa tutto. Difende, imposta, fa assist, fa goal, è un leader vero!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vidal è assolutamente il centrocampista più decisivo al mondo. Fa tutto. Difende, imposta, fa assist, fa goal, è un leader vero!



Se la gioca con


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se la gioca con



Esatto. Io preferisco lui perchè rispetto a Vidal pesa 100 chili di muscoli.

Se mi chiedessero di prenderne uno a scelta, preferirei lui a Messi, Ronaldo, Ibra...


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ehh pure Tourè tanta roba, ma per me Vidal sta facendo anche di più, il che è tutto dire!


----------



## prebozzio (3 Febbraio 2014)

Io prenderei Vidal senza dubbi.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2014)

Vidal ha timbrato il cartellino 5 volte in coppa campioni quest'anno, tra le altre cose.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2014)

18 gol in stagione.. 7 in Europa per un mediano 

Con lui è come giocare in 12..

Fossi nei gobbi venderei Pogba al miglior'offerente aggiunto i miei 20/30 milioni di budget e con una 80'ina di prendi 2/3 pedine di livello..Vidal non lo cederei mai


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Marzo 2014)

Se Pogba vale 80 milioni Vidal attualmente ne vale 500 
Che giocatore.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2014)

E' costato quanto Matri...ricordiamolo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' costato quanto Matri...ricordiamolo



ed eravamo pure noi interessati al giocatore


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ed eravamo pure noi interessati al giocatore



Sicuro?? Ma quando??


----------



## aleslash (15 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sicuro?? Ma quando??



Prima che andasse alle Juve eravamo interessati noi, ma essendo extracomunitario non lo potemmo prendere


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Prima che andasse alle Juve eravamo interessati noi, ma essendo extracomunitario non lo potemmo prendere



Sinceramente non lo sapevo. Ero a conoscenza dell'interesse del Napoli e dell'inter, ma non quello del Milan.


----------

